# Revolution preempted January 15, 2014 in Portland, OR



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I saw that the final 3 episodes are scheduled for Jan 8th, 15th and 22nd. However, Portland, OR, has preempted the Jan 15th show forr Basketball!

I sent KGW an email, and will let you know when it will go on! I hope TIVO will see it and I hope, if they do show it it will be flagged as NEW!


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

Here primetime is often preempted for college basketball, but they will air the programs around 2am the same evening. I don't think I've ever had a problem with Tivo not picking them up (though padding is a must).


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

taronga said:


> Here primetime is often preempted for college basketball, but they will air the programs around 2am the same evening. I don't think I've ever had a problem with Tivo not picking them up (though padding is a must).


Yes, I got an answer from our local NBC station that is having it go on at 2:05 AM. Not sure how much padding to use.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

An hour padding is usually enough for basketball.


----------



## n548gxg (Mar 7, 2003)

I do not understand why affiliates do this. They should put the show or the basketball game on their second channel.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

College basketball? Stupid


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, it looks like they are going to put it on at 2:05 AM the following morning! I have it set to start 5 minutes early and run 60 minutes longer. That should be enough! 

What do people do if they watch this stuff Live?


----------

